# Writing Skills



## Claudie (Feb 6, 2012)

Some of the posters here, mostly new people, don't use periods, commas, or capitalization when writing. Maybe it's just me but I sometimes have a pretty hard time trying to figure out for sure what they are saying. It makes sentences harder to read. Here is a link that I think may be of some help for these people: http://grammar.ccc.commnet.edu/grammar/


----------



## niteliteone (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you Claudie.

Another one that is truely irritating is people are not using the quote function when they include a quote from someones post.



> It makes the post very hard to read or understand



Tom C.


----------



## jonesy101 (Feb 7, 2012)

I agree (and I am aware that in writing this post when I am very tired I will probably make an embarrassing grammatical error). There/They're/Their annoys me the most, as does too/to, it is only basic but so many people seem to get it wrong! 

Having said that, my friend (first language Afrikaans) recently asked me the difference between 'some' and 'any' and it took me a long time to work out. It turns out 'some' is an affirmative, whilst 'any' is always a negative or a question.


----------



## goldenchild (Feb 7, 2012)

jonesy101 said:


> I agree (and I am aware that in writing this post when I am very tired I will probably make an embarrassing grammatical error). There/They're/Their annoys me the most, as does too/to, it is only basic but so many people seem to get it wrong!
> 
> Having said that, my friend (first language Afrikaans) recently asked me the difference between 'some' and 'any' and it took me a long time to work out. It turns out 'some' is an affirmative, whilst 'any' is always a negative or a question.



I would think some is exclusive and any is all inclusive.


----------



## Claudie (Feb 7, 2012)

its not the acashunal mistak that bothers me so much az it iz the run on sentenses the lak of capatal leters everyother word spelt rong no punucuashun i am thinking that ef peple kant rite or spel any beter than they do wen they come hear askin fer help maybe they sholdnt be handling dangers kemicals....
Boy, that was hard to write....


----------



## martyn111 (Feb 7, 2012)

Claudie said:


> its not the acashunal mistak that bothers me so much az it iz the run on sentenses the lak of capatal leters everyother word spelt rong no punucuashun i am thinking that ef peple kant rite or spel any beter than they do wen they come hear askin fer help maybe they sholdnt be handling dangers kemicals....
> Boy, that was hard to write....



It wasn't that easy to read either :lol: :lol:


----------



## kuma (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello all , how are tricks?
I hope all is well!
I must admit , that if it wasn't for the wonders of google and the fact that I can read , and re-read , my posts before submitting , my posts probably wouldn't make much sense.
I was diagnosed with ADHD when I was 11 , and Aspergers syndrome about 2 years ago , as a result of my eldest son being diagnosed.
Basicaly what this means is that I usualy fail to notice obvious spelling and grammatical mistakes in my posts , and worse than that I can really struggle to say what I mean.
It really can take me ages to write a short post , which when you are doing your best to make a post as accurate as possible can be a right pain in the proverbial backside.
I don't know how many times I have had to go to another tab and ask google how to spell ' always ' and ' really ' ( edit on the fly , just had to then , :x ) in the last six months or so.
I can't speak for anybody else , but I can assure the forum that personaly I try hard , but every now and then an obvious mistake will slip through unnoticed.
I understand that some people , especialy new guys who don't yet know how the forum operates , can write in a _lazy_ way , but for others it's not as simple as that. For me it can be a real mission to write a post that says what I want it to say , and in a way that I want it to sound or come across.
My poor spelling skills are just a small part of the difficulty that I can have in trying to write a post.
I guess what I am trying to say , ironicaly enough , is that not everybody is lazy in writing their posts , it's just that some of us 'aint that good at English , :roll: 
For the record , I didn't start ' main stream ' school untill I was 13 years old , because of my _behaviour_ , but I still managed to attain 11 GCSE's ( D in english , by the way , :lol: ) in the three years that I attended.
Not because I am bright , but because I tried. Hard.
Sorry guy's , I had to get that off my chest! :roll: 
All the very best everyone , and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## kuma (Feb 7, 2012)

martyn111 said:


> Claudie said:
> 
> 
> > its not the acashunal mistak that bothers me so much az it iz the run on sentenses the lak of capatal leters everyother word spelt rong no punucuashun i am thinking that ef peple kant rite or spel any beter than they do wen they come hear askin fer help maybe they sholdnt be handling dangers kemicals....
> ...



I'd like to second that one! :lol:


----------



## Claudie (Feb 7, 2012)

kuma said:


> Hello all , how are tricks?
> I hope all is well!
> I must admit , that if it wasn't for the wonders of google and the fact that I can read , and re-read , my posts before submitting , my posts probably wouldn't make much sense.
> I was diagnosed with ADHD when I was 11 , and Aspergers syndrome about 2 years ago , as a result of my eldest son being diagnosed.
> ...



I use spell check all the time, and I proof read my posts. I still have an occasional mistake get by me too, but I at least try to write well. It sounds like you try too! Some people just don't care. It's not just this forum, it's everywhere. I am beginning to wonder if the written English language isn't quickly becoming a thing of the past. :|


----------



## Geo (Feb 7, 2012)

google toolbar has spell check but when you type a word out of context it can be spelled correctly and still be the wrong word as in (to too two). so even if its spelled right it can still be wrong. i seldom use capital letters even at the beginning of a sentence because if periods and commas are used people should know that's the end of one sentence and the beginning of another. i feel the only need for them is when typing a name or place out of respect. of coarse i don't recommend anyone do this its just an idiosyncrasy of mine.


----------



## kuma (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi Claudie , how are tricks ?
I hope your well!



Claudie said:


> I use spell check all the time, and I proof read my posts. I still have an occasional mistake get by me too, but I at least try to write well. It sounds like you try too! Some people just don't care. It's not just this forum, it's everywhere. I am beginning to wonder if the written English language isn't quickly becoming a thing of the past. :|



Maybe this is a daft question , but is there a spell check in the posting section ?
I know that there is a way of spell checking posts before posting , I'm just not sure how , maybe it's done elsewhere on the computer on another program ? :roll: 
I read all too often people saying that they fear the english language is 'on it's way out' , I see what you mean , innit ? ( Oxymoron , english word of the day , :lol: )
I try , that's all I can do , but as you say I guess that some people don't really care , which is a shame as it can look messy and seems to show no regard for the language we call our own.
All the best for now chief , and kind regards ,
Chris :mrgreen:


----------



## kuma (Feb 7, 2012)

Geo said:


> of coarse i don't recommend anyone do this its just an *idiosyncrasy* of mine.



Scrap that , new word of the day , _idiosyncrasy_ , 8) :lol: 
Nice work! :mrgreen:


----------



## Claudie (Feb 7, 2012)

I use the Firefox browser. If I misspell a word while posting, it is automatically underlined with a red line. :|


----------



## Harold_V (Feb 8, 2012)

Writing does not come easily for me. I was a poor student, although I did manage to carry a C average in English (and never studied). 
I cut and paste my posts to my email program, where they are spell checked. Once you get the rhythm it takes only a couple seconds. 

Harold


----------



## kuma (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi all , how are tricks?
I hope all is well!
Thanks for the spell check tips! I'll be sure to check it out , :mrgreen: 
All the best , and kind regards ,
Chris


----------

